# Das TV verhalten den Menschen.



## Alion (7. Oktober 2009)

In letzter Zeit gehen mir die Sendungen die im Fernseher laufen immer mehr auf die Nerven. Oftmals frage ich mich dann, wer sich eigentlich den ganzen Quatsch anguckt?
Mich würde es interessieren, was ihr euch so im Fernseher anschaut und was ich von anderen Sendungen haltet. Ich bitte euch aber eure aussagen zu begründen. Also nicht einfach. Sendung X ist schlecht.
Glaubt ihr das TV Programm hat sich in der letzten 10 Jahren verschlechtert? Oder lief vor 10 Jahren genau der gleiche Mist wie heute?


----------



## Tymion (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich gucke wenn überhaupt die Wochenend Filme (Star Wars oder so ein Schmarn). Ab und zu vielleicht noch die Spimpsons aber zu mehr ist keine Zeit. 
Früher, als ich noch klein war, hab ich noch Sachen wie Pokemon, Digimon und so Zeug geguckt, bin aber aus dem Alter raus. 

Ich finde, dass sich das Fernsehn verschlechtert hat. Wo man früher einfach irgendwas gucken konnte laufen Heutzutage Tausende Serien. Man muss immer mit gucken, um nicht den Faden zu verlieren. Außerdem, finde ich, hat die Qualität der Serien Stark abgenommen. "Lustige" Serien laufen fast gar nicht mehr, und wenn sind es die alten, die verdammt geil sind (Hör mal wer da Hämmert, eine Schrecklich nette Familie etc.)

Meine Meinung ^^

Grüße Tymion


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wirklich verschlechtert hat sich die Qualität meiner Meinung nach nicht. Eigentlich war Fernsehen schon immer doof ^^ Aber heute gibts halt mehr Extreme als früher. Man muss sich nicht allzu weit zurückerinnern, da gabs bei uns noch recht starke Tabus im Fernsehen, da reichen wohl alleine schon 10-15 Jahre. Mittlerweile laufen ja bereits Talkshows über den Mittag oder am Nachmittag in denen sich die Leute ausziehn und gegenseitig anfluchen. Früher ist sowas eher abends gekommen, als die Kinder eher nicht so vor der Glotze sassen.
Was sich aber abartig verschlechtert hat sind die Musik-Sender. Zum Beispiel MTV war früher effektiv ein *MUSIK*sender, auf dem zwischendurch auch mal politisiert wurde. Heute laufen da ja nur noch pausenlos Reality-Shows, das ist echt übel geworden.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Oktober 2009)

man kriegt das umfang an miesen sendungen erst mit wenn man wirklich mal nen tag krank ist... abends gehts ja noch halbwegs, aber nachmittag?? titten und co kommen ja schon in der früh im TV, einmal ein bericht wie man sein sexleben verbessern kann 11 uhr morgens... fand das schon derbe...

gucke gott sei dank fast kein tv mehr, dudelt halt so beim zocken mit vor sich hin... aber hab inzwischen so ne große dvd sammlung das ich fast nur noch dvd gucke...


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich guck jeden Tag, wenn es sich einrichten lässt, Newstime und danach Simpsons.
Alles andere interessiert mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte den ganzen Deppen und alten Säcken mal das Internet zeigen, dann gehen ALLE Einschaltquoten in den Keller und tiefer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaue hauptsächlich Dokumentationen, ab und an irgendwas wirklich dämliches (Spongebob ahoy!) oder Simpsons, vielleicht mal den ein oder anderen Film (lieber Kinofilme anstatt Direct-to-TV/DVD Filme).
Den ganzen anderen Scheiß kann ich mir nicht antun, das gibt doch Knoten in den Hirnwindungen vor Idiotie...


----------



## asterodeia (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei der ersten Frage fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Gar nichts". Ich hab nämlich keinen Fernseher mehr und kann somit auch nichts schauen^^ Ich habe aber gestern mal bei meiner besten Freundin ein bisschen mitgeguckt und musste feststellen, dass anscheinend wirklich nur noch Schrott kommt. Diese ganzen "Reality"-Sendungen in denen entweder geistig minderbemittelte Familien zur Schau gestellt werden oder aber in denen der Neid eben solcher geschürt werden soll, indem man zeigt wie die Reichen und Schönen leben, sind doch einfach nur erbärmlich... Da verbring ich doch lieber die Zeit in der ich früher fern gesehen hätte mit Computerspielen und lass mich als spielsüchtig abstempeln. Immerhin muss man beim Spielen hin und wieder noch selber denken^^


----------



## Potpotom (7. Oktober 2009)

Mir fehlt da irgendwie "Sport" als Rubrik... ich schaue primär Nachrichten und Sport und ab und an einen guten Film, sofern denn einer läuft. Ab und an gibt es auch gute und interessante Reportagen. Denke ich komme im Schnitt auf eine Stunde am Abend - mal mehr, mal weniger. Sprotveranstaltungen wie bspw. der SuperBowl geht natürlich etwas länger. *g

Ich kann das auch gleich auf meine Familie ausweiten... meine Frau schaut lediglich Nachrichten und Reportagen, Dokumentationen und meine Kleine darf "Dora l'exploratrice" (kein Plan ob das im deutschen TV auch kommt) schauen.

Soaps, Trashtalk, Reportagen über die grösste, tollste, beste, unglaublichste Sache und so einen Kram brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaue meistens Sky (wenn n guter Film läuft), Pro7 (TvTotal, Switch etc) oder Ntv/N24 für Nachrichten oder Dokus. Der ganze andere Crap interessiert mich eigentlich weniger, auch wenn ich schon das eine oder andere mal in eine "Ich schaue mir zur Schau gestellte Unterschicht-Menschen an"-Sendung reingezappt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass Sport fehlt. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich 1. Sport nicht gucke weil es mich nicht intressiert und zweitens mit die ganzen Reality Sendungen 1000 mal mehr auf die Nerven gehen als Fussball.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2009)

wird doch schon so schöhn über die BILD gesungen "...Angst, Hass, Titten und Wetterbericht"
...kann man leider zu oft auf das TV übertragen


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich guck meistens nur Sitcoms z.B. Two and a half men oder Stillstanding
ab und zu auch mal Simpsons oder nen Blockbuster auf ProSieben.
Was ich überhaupt nicht abhaben kann ist We are Family o.Ä

Edit   ouh hab desperate housewives ganz vergessen <3


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Was ich überhaupt nicht abhaben kann ist We are Family o.Ä


omg, aleine die tietelmusik is das besste kostenlose brechmittel das es derzeit gibt... nach der GzSz Melodie... xBDdv lsjk.g uydilyrgof p würg mir wird grade shclecht xD

...is kein witz ich reagiere Psyhosomatisch auf die GZSZ Intromelodie! ..wiso weis ich bis heute net.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin einziger ohne Fernseher \m/


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Also ich guck meistens nur Sitcoms z.B. Two and a half men oder Stillstanding
> ab und zu auch mal Simpsons oder nen Blockbuster auf ProSieben.
> Was ich überhaupt nicht abhaben kann ist We are Family o.Ä
> 
> Edit   ouh hab desperate housewives ganz vergessen <3



100% /sign
Ich hasse diese Sendungen wo man die ganzen Leute sieht die Schulden haben oder was in der Richtung.
Two and a half man schaue ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Folge heute war super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Was auch noch blöd ist: 9Live!

MfG


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

wir 2 sind uns ja auch immer einig, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2009)

Du verfolgst mich was?
Ich hab den Theard erster gesehn, ist meiner !


----------



## neo1986 (7. Oktober 2009)

ICh schaue eig nur meine Sendungen die ich seid Jahren Woche für woche schau: Stargate, Heros, Supernatural, Simpsons, Lost..und eben Narichten (nee kein taff oder so ne scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Zum Thema das das Program immer dümmer wird. Der aussage muss ich sehr zustimmen. man muss sich nur mal mittags Super RTL oder so schaune was die kinder da gugen....oha oha was eine müll.


----------



## Shaxul (7. Oktober 2009)

Kucke eigentlich nur Spencer/Hill-Filme, Fussball und Dittsche. Dass sich die Qualität des Fernsehens ansonsten verschlechtert hat (gerade bei den privaten Sendern), interssiert mich aber nicht sonderlich: Schließlich kann man den Flimmerkasten auch genausogut mal ausmachen.


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh schaue eig nur meine Sendungen die ich seid Jahren Woche für woche schau: Stargate, Heros, Supernatural, Simpsons, Lost..und eben Narichten (nee kein taff oder so ne scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja stimmt Heroes kommt ja wieder. Find ich auch gut. 
Zum Theman Fernsehsendungen werden Dümmer. Das finde ich nicht. Es ist halt was anderes.
Die Menschen haben sich ja auch geändert..


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Zum Thema das das Program immer dümmer wird. Der aussage muss ich sehr zustimmen. man muss sich nur mal mittags Super RTL oder so schaune was die kinder da gugen....oha oha was eine müll.




Des stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heute kommt nur noch Spongebob und diese neumodischen Sendungen 
Ich kann mir noch erinnen, damals als ich noch so 6 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeden Freitag klassiker wie Micky Maus feiert Weihnachten.
oder Goofy & Max <3

Seit Jahren kommt Spongebob schon..und den Leuten wird es einfach nicht langweilig.
Ich kann mitlerweile jede Folge synchronisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Goofy und Max sind zwar auch keine Intillegenzbestien, aber besser als Spongebob allemal.
Absolute kinderverdummung.


----------



## Camô (7. Oktober 2009)

Das deutsche Fernsehen ist eine Zumutung, weshalb ich Ranicki's "Wutrede" absolut nachvollziehen konnte. Mal abgesehen von einigen AMERIKANISCHEN Serien wie Dr. House oder King of Queens und Spielfilmen, Dokus, Sport und einigen Reportagen gehört das deutsche Fernsehen verboten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin einziger ohne Fernseher \m/



mein gott :O gehts dir gut junge? ohne fernseher O_o wasn mit dir los?











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Früher habe ich fast täglich Simpsons geschaut, aber jetzt kenne ich meistens die Episoden schon. Ab und zu schaue ich noch Two and a half men, South Park oder Simpsons. Also 0-4 Stunden in der Woche. Ich bin viel lieber im Internet oder mache etwas mit den Kollegen.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaue pro tag höchstens von 30-60min fernsehn, und das ist zum einschlafen , Dinge wie Nachrichten und Serien wie Drawn Together,American Dad ect


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2009)

Also mich verwundert es nicht das die Jugend so bescheuert ist bei dem Fernsehprogramm das sich die Kinder heute reinziehen.


Also ich schaue:

Montag:
Immer wieder Jim
Scrubs
Two and a half Men
Desperate Houswife
Dr. House

Dienstag:
Immer wieder Jim
Scrubs
Two and a half Men
Simpsons
Simpsons
Two and a half Men
Two and a half Men

Mittwoch:
Immer wieder Jim
Scrubs
Two and a half Men
Heroes
American Chopper
American Chopper

Donnerstag:
Immer wieder Jim
Scrubs
Two and a half Men
was so kommt

Freitag:
je nach dem

Samstag:
je nach dem

Sonntag:
wenn Motorradrennen kommen, dann schau ich sie immer
je nach dem


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Qualität ist insgesamt relativ gleich geblieben würde ich sagen.
Schrott gabs damals, wie heute. ^^

Zumal Schrott auch jeder anders definiert...

Ich gucke am liebsten Magazine (Spiegel TV etc.), aber auch Spielfilme, die mich interessieren.


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir läuft der Fernseher meist nur nebenbei, weil mich die meisten Sendungen nicht interessieren. 
Ich gucke jeden Abend die Tagesschau, weil ich von den News auf Pro7 und co. recht wenig halte. Da geht es meistens eh nur um Dieter Bohlen, DSDS und die Brust-OPs irgendwelcher C-Promis. Dienstags schaue ich mir auch mal ganz gerne diverse Comedy-Shows an, wobei ich finde, dass sich das Programm in den letzten Monaten stark verschlechtert hat. Während früher noch klasse Formate liefen (Kalkofes Mattscheibe, Switch), muss man mittlerweile ziemlich viel Schrott ertragen. Wenn ich nur an "Broken Comedy" denke - furchtbar ordinär und nicht mal ansatzweise lustig. 
Gelegentlich sehe ich mir auch interessante Dokumentationen an. Allerdings nur, wenn ich das Thema wirklich interessiert. Auf arte läuft immer etwas, was mir mehr zusagt, als beispielsweise der ganze Reality TV-Mist auf manch anderem Sender.


----------



## Elicios (7. Oktober 2009)

Würde nicht sagen, dass das TV Programm schlecht ist. Es ist im Gegensatz zu früher nur bunter und vielfältiger geworten! Die Zeiten in denen es nur die drei staatlichen TV Programme gegeben hat sind vorbei, jetzt ist für jeden etwas dabei! 
Das Programm ist sogar so vielfältig geworten, wenn ich jetzt die Lust verspüre eine Doku anzusehen, schalte ich mir eine auf Phönix, Arde, ZDF Doku, einfach ein. Wenn mir eine Sendung nicht gefällt, schalte ich doch einfach um und rege mich nicht drüber auf! Möchte ja alt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau wenig Fernsehen.. Nachrichten und Dienstags mal Simpsons und Two and a Half Men.
Sonst läuft auch bei mir der Fernsehen wenn überhaupt nur nebenbei, wenn es grade läuft schau ich gerne nen paar MTV Specials, Game One, Kochsendungen, SpongeBob/Family Guy/Futurama oder Reportagen auf Phoenix/N24 - aber gerade für diese Programme schalt ich meinen TV nicht an, wenns läuft lass ichs an, wenn nicht eben nicht - meistens hör ich sowieso lieber laut Musik.


----------



## Forby (7. Oktober 2009)

Ob sich das Fernsehen verschlechtert hat? Jain :s Manche Sachen  sind besser als früher, andere wiederum schlechter.

    -            Irgendwie  fand ich die Simpsons früher recht witzig, die heutigen folgen gefallen mir  weniger. 

    +     South Park hingegen ist so genial wie früher,  wenn nicht noch genialer (auch wenn mir die Übersetzung ins deutsche weniger  gefällt. Falls sie das mit dem fish sticks Wortspiel gut hinkriegen, sag ich  nie wieder etwas Schlechtes über sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

    -           Gute Serien wie Alle unter einem Dach (meine Lieblingssendung  als Kind *schnief* ) laufen nicht mehr im Fernsehen (oder erwisch ich immer die  falschen Sender? O.O) 

    +     Scrubs  und Dr. House!!!! (die hätte man ruhig früher erfinden können) und an Spongebob      haben sich die meisten eh schon gewöhnt  und lieben ihn (auch wenn es 80% nicht zugibt) 

    -           Keine gute Musik mehr die im Fernsehen läuft.

    +     &#8222;Wann gehst du bitte den Müll leeren?".  &#8222;erst wenn MTV wieder Musik spielt!"                          &#8222;und wann spielt dieser  MTV wieder Musik?" beste Ausrede(oder wie man es auch nennt &#8230; (das war grad nicht  lustig, hab aber keine Lust es zu löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )         

    Und wieso Fern schauen, wenn das Internet viel besser Sachen


    You*/@&  > DSF

    Youtube > alle Serien die gerne Lustig wären. (Schaut  euch mal z.B. Kevjumba, Fluffy talks [der lustigste auf Youtube] die  Aussenseiter, AtheneWins u.v.m. an]) hätte jetzt auch gern die Buffed show  erwähnt, aber die ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war (sry :S). 

    Ich weiss das meine Meinung niemanden interessiert&#8230; aber  trotzdem.

Tante Edith meint, das ich am liebsten Sendungen anschaue die mich zum Lachen bringen, Dokumentationen schau eher selten. Und die Nachrichten sind ein muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ich schaue nur ab und zu mal was an (simpsons, 2 and a half men, vll auch mal stargate oder CSI, kann aber auch mal n kinofilm sein oder ne dokumentation) kommt halt darauf an was läuft aber normalerweise schaue ich gar kein fernsehn also von 365 tagen im jahr schaue ich vll  an 40 tage fernsehn :/


----------



## 11Raiden (8. Oktober 2009)

Two and a half men, Simpsons, Desperate Housewives, One Piece, Boston Legal...


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

ich kann gar nicht behaupten das das Programm in den letzten jahren sich verschlechtert hat.es ist auch das Problem das man alles irgendwie in irgendeiner Form schon mal gesehen hat...alleine die ganzen Casting-Shows,wie DSDS odre Popstars oder Model,oder was weiss ich.vor 10 Jahren war das alles noch frisch und ich hab da auch das eine odere andere mal reingeschaut.aber mittlerweile nervt es eigentlich nur noch wenn ich lese 6.Staffel dieses,oder 8.Staffel jenes...das gleiche bei den Sendungen Wer wird Millionär oder die Simpsons.war damals vor über 10 Jahren grosser Fan von beiden Sendungen,aber inzwischen zapp ich nur noch weiter weil man einfach satt davon ist...
einzig Pro 7,und hier hauptsächlich der intelligente Raab, versuchen neue Konzepte zu entwickeln.gerade Dienstags war da ja ein Kommen und Gehen von neuen Shows um 20.15 Uhr.die versuchen wenigstens was neues auszuprobieren.andere bleiben einfach dabei was seit Jahren funktioniert hat.
Raab hingegen mit seinen Events wie wok-wm,oder Eisfussball oder Schlag den Raab find ich faszinierend.das ist Show pur:spannend,lustig,unterhaltsam...so wie man es sich wünscht.da sollten sich andere Sender mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen...
über die Mittags/Nachmittags-Shows auf allen Sendern gibts eigentlich nur zu sagen:selber Schuld wer sich son Sch... anschaut
letztendlich schau ich eigentlich nur noch Nachrichten,Fussballzusammenfassung Samstags um 18.30 udn ein bissel von den Raab-Sendungen.der Rest geht mir am A....vorbei


----------



## 11Raiden (8. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Full Quote



Raab hat kreative und außergewöhnliche Ideen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (8. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin einziger ohne Fernseher \m/


Sieht so aus, aber du kannst stolz darauf sein. Ich könnte nicht ohne. Also versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch. Ohne das TV Programm würde ich gut auskommen, aber an einen Fernseher kann man eben auch noch sachen wie Konsolen und DvD Player anschliessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gucke am Dienstag auf Pro7 Simpsons und Two and a half men. Sonntags mal ein Spielfilm wenn denn etwas gutes kommt.
Wenn ich die Zeit finde dann auch am Sonntag Nachmittag. Da laufen auf dem Schweizer immer Dokumentarfilme über diverse Themen.
Ganz selten schaue ich noch Stargate Atlantis am Mittwoch, wenn ich mich denn in der Verfassung fühle auf 10min Serie gefühlte 15min Werbung zu ertragen wie es auf RTL2 so üblich ist. Aber da schaue ich mir die ganzen Folgen lieber im Internet an.
Nachrichten schaue ich eigentlich auch nur um mich auf dem laufenden zu halten. Denn auch die Nachrichten gehen mir zusehend mehr auf die Nerven. Wenn man nichts über die Wirtschaftskrise oder die Schweinegrippe zu berichten weiss, wird über den Terror im nahen Osten berichtet. Wenn die sich in die Luft sprengen wollen bitteschön. Mich interessiert es schon lange nicht mehr.
Alles in allem komme ich leider doch auf c.a. 5-10 Stunden die Woche.

Ich bin den Meinung das Fernsehen hat sich verschlechtert. Nicht dass es früher besser war, es ist einfach nur mehr Mist dazugekommen. Vor 10 Jahren kannte man Formate wie Telefonquizshows noch nicht. Oder sie waren zumindest nicht so verbreitet. Wo früher Talkshows liefen, läuft heute U20 oder We are Family.
Castingshows die irgendwelche neuen Popstars entdecken ist auch so ein Riesenhassthema von mir. Die sogenannten Stars werden so lange "gemolken" bis sie nichts mehr hergeben um sie nach einiger Zeit in Vergessenheit in ein Junglecamp zu stecken, bevor sie gänzlich verschwinden. Oder hat jemand von euch in der letzten Zeit noch etwas von Alexander oder Kübelböck gehört?

BTW: http://fernsehkritik.tv/ bringt im Monat c.a. 2 Folgen heraus die schön aufzeigen was im TV läuft und wie das ganze manipuliert ist.


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das es mehr schlechte Sendungen gibt, da es aber auch mehr Fernsehsender gibt, sind prozentual etwa immer noch gleich viele Sendungen gut.




Ich schaue eigentlich Serien (v.a. Scrubs), manche Mtv-Sachen (Nitro-Circus, Viva la bam, Wildboyz, mehr so solches Zeug), Fussball schau ich nur CL und Länderspiele, ausserdem schaue ich an Olympiaden viel (lieber Winterspiele als Sommerspiele), Snowboard (an Olympia, auch Freestyle (X-Games etc.) und Boardercross (heisst das so?), ausserdem schaue Eishockey, jedoch gehe ich lieber Live im Stadion schauen (Spengler-Cup, falls das jemandem etwas sagt, gehe ich fast jedes Jahr denn Final oder wenigstens ein oder 2 Spiele des HCD schauen), ausserdem schaue ich auch gerne Ski-Rennen.

Ausse das schaue ich nicht so viel TV, ausserdem schaue ich Scrubs jetzt lieber auf DVD und dieses MTV-Zeug meistens im Internet, dort ist es zwar ohne deutschem Untertitel, dafür sind sie miestens ein paar Folgen voraus, oder kann man auf mtv.com bereits die ganze Staffel sehen, die auf MTV-Germany gerade erst begonnen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein gott :O gehts dir gut junge? ohne fernseher O_o wasn mit dir los?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fernseher hab ich auch keinen mehr. Hab son Teil, das mir Serien aufnehmen kann und wenn ich doch tatsächlich mal Fernsehen schauen will (obwohl das dann eher im Hintergrund läuft), start ich Zattoo.

Ahja, in den Ferien in Dubai hab ich kurz mal die Glotze angestellt. Da läuft tatsächlich noch viel grösserer Schrott als bei uns. Arabian-TV gehört verboten. Auf rund 15 Sendern sieht man den ganzen Tag über irgendwelche Männer im Kreis sitzen, mit passender Hintergrundmusik "HAMELACHMADALEMEDELLEELLLLLL!". Ab und zu rauchen sie noch ne Wasserpfeife. Aber passieren tut GAR NICHTS! Das ist echt übel! Die sitzen echt nur da und machen nix...und das den ganzen Tag...IM Fernsehen...
Dann hats noch rund 10-20 indische Sender, auf denen entweder Bollywood-Filme oder aber Bollywood-Musik läuft. Das hat man dann auch nach spätestens 10 Minuten gesehn. Ich dachte ja echt, unser Fernsehen sei schlecht, aber Arabian-TV...grauenhaft!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> start ich Zattoo.



Das hat zu 90% nur Crapsender ... leider.
Und die wichtigsten fehlen einfach. Zattoo = crap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (8. Oktober 2009)

Fernsehen ist soooo unfassbar dumm geworden. 

Wie hat das Harald Schmidt so schön gesagt: "Unterschichtenfernsehen".

Ausser Phoenix kann man sich fast nichts mehr anschauen.

Klar schau ich mir ab und an auch die Simpsons an, oder mal nen Film, so denn mal einer kommt. Durch Werbung gestreckt dauert der dann fast eineinhalb mal so lange wie normal und die guten Szenen fehlen, aber was solls, zumindest muss ich mich dabei nicht bewegen, was mir eh nicht liegt wenn ich lethargisch und geistesleer auf der Couch liege. 

Ich kann es niemandem verdenken, wenn er angesichts so toller Fernsehprogramme, die manigfaltigen Onlinestreams von mit der Videokamera abgefilmten Kinofilmen vorzieht. Die Qualtität ist einfach höher. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (8. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ja ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass Sport fehlt. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich 1. Sport nicht gucke weil es mich nicht intressiert und zweitens mit die ganzen Reality Sendungen 1000 mal mehr auf die Nerven gehen als Fussball.


Weil dich Sport nicht interessiert und du keine Reality-Shows magst, lässt du Sport einfach raus aus der Umfrage? Was hat 1. mit 2. zu tun? Hmm... aber ok.

Die höchsten Einschaltquoten überhaupt erzielten, oh Wunder, Sportveranstaltungen - da bin ich doch einfach mal so dreist und behaupte, deine Umfrage ist nichts wert da du mit Sport, als eine der wichtigsten Rubriken im Fernsehen, einen Eckpfeiler weglässt.

Ist wie eine Wahlumfrage in der man die CDU, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, weglässt.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Raab hingegen mit seinen Events wie wok-wm,oder Eisfussball oder Schlag den Raab find ich faszinierend.das ist Show pur:spannend,lustig,unterhaltsam...so wie man es sich wünscht.da sollten sich andere Sender mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!!!

Alle Sendungen von Raab waren bisher sehr unterhaltsam. Nicht zuletzt, weil er etwas Besonderes daraus macht, als Moderator. 
Er hat eine bestimmte Art an sich - viele mögen es nicht, aber ich mag es sehr gerne, er verstellt sich nicht.

Jetzt wieder dieses Wochenende die TV Total Crash Challenge.... da geht dann auch mal ein bißchen die Post ab und das finde ich durchaus sehenswert.
Klar sind die Leute die mitmachen absolute C-Promis, aber das interessiert ja auch nicht dabei. Die Spiele die gespielt werden interessieren mich. ^^ In dem Fall das gecrashe mit diesen Schrottautos.

Man gucke sich mal Wetten Dass? An... das hab ich schon lange nicht mehr geschaut, weil es irgendwie immer dasselbe ist. Gottschalk quasselt seine Promis voll, dann gibts ein paar Wetten, das wars. Wenn bestimmte Stars da sind, die mich interessieren, ok dann schau ich auch mal rein. Aber sonst ist das Prinzip doch total ausgelutscht. Klar sind die Wetten auch immer neu, aber irgendwie dann doch immer wieder gleich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer wird Millionär ist immer so eine Sache... nebenbei laufen lassen und mitraten ist ok. Aber grundsätzlich muss ich mich da meinen Vorrednern anschließen - da ist auch die Luft raus. Das Frage Antwortspiel wurde ja auch häufig kopiert die letzten Jahre und jetzt ist es nur noch ausgelutscht, wenn es keine unterhaltsamen Innovationen dabei gibt.

Castingshows sind nur noch dazu da, sich über die Leute lustig zu machen, die meinen sie könnten singen oder überhaupt so mutig sind, sich vor der Kamera zum Affen zu machen.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Goofy und Max sind zwar auch keine Intillegenzbestien, aber besser als Spongebob allemal.
> Absolute kinderverdummung.


Ketzer!

Spongebob ist einfach wahnsinnig lustig, einfach wenn man sich anschaut wie liebevoll der Humor ist und wie die Figuren gezeichnet sind...also mich bringt es zurück in meine Kinderzeit (Okay, ich hab keine Burger gebraten und war etwas intelligenter) und wenns neue Folgen sind muss ich auch immer wieder lachen. 
Perfekter Zeitvertreib


Ansonsten zum Thema:

Meistens sehe ich bis auf tagesschau/heute-Nachrichten überhaupt nichts. Zur Zeit spackt mein Rechner aber ein wenig ab, weshalb ich keinen Sound habe, und da passiert es mir durch Langeweile doch öfter mal, dass ich hinter der Glotze lande. Da schaue ich vor allem so MTV und Zeugs und dann halt Serien, Sport etc. 
Hartz IV-TV und so weiter interessieren mich aber überhaupt nicht ;D


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Klar schau ich mir ab und an auch die Simpsons an, oder mal nen Film, so denn mal einer kommt. Durch Werbung gestreckt dauert der dann fast eineinhalb mal so lange wie normal und die guten Szenen fehlen, aber was solls, zumindest muss ich mich dabei nicht bewegen, was mir eh nicht liegt wenn ich lethargisch und geistesleer auf der Couch liege.



Manchmal kommt auf ORF der gleiche Film wie auf Pro 7: der auf ORF ist eine halbe Stunde kürzer, so viel werbung gibt es....




Ich schaue immer alle RTL-Sendungen...  (ja, habe ich von TV Total geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




Edit: Wo ich schon bei Raab bin:



shadow24 schrieb:


> Raab hingegen mit seinen Events wie wok-wm,oder Eisfussball oder Schlag den Raab find ich faszinierend.das ist Show pur:spannend,lustig,unterhaltsam...so wie man es sich wünscht.da sollten sich andere Sender mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen...



Aber bei tv Total hasse ich es, wenn Raab einen englischsprachigen Gast hat, er spricht nicht gerade das beste englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Aber bei tv Total hasse ich es, wenn Raab einen englischsprachigen Gast hat, er spricht nicht gerade das beste englisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber kann man das erwarten?!
Dafür dass er kein Englischlehrer ist, ist doch sein Englisch ganz ok...


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Achja, ganz vergessen: was in Arabian-TV auch noch zur Standardverhaltensform gehört ist, dass da ausnahmslos jede Kussszene rausgeschnitten wird, auch wenn sie noch so klein ist (sprich sogar Küsschen auf die Wange). Vor dem einschlafen kam einmal 7 Tage 7 Nächte oder wie der heisst, mit Harrison Ford, der auf soner Insel abstürzt, sone Art Romantikkomödie. Tjo, da hats halt ab und zu mal sone Kussszene oder ne Umarmung oder sowas. Die haben im ganzen Film 30-45 Minuten rausgeschnitten. Einmal gibts sone Szene in der der eine Ehemann mit der Freundin des Piloten in die Kiste steigt. Zuerst betrinken sie sich und danach hüpfen sie in die Kiste (tjo hab den Film halt schonmal gesehn). Da wurde eine ganze Viertelstunde einfach rausgeschnitten, die komplette Szene. Als Zuschauer versteht man dann zT völlig den Zusammenhang nicht mehr, da einfach mal ein grosser Teil weggeschnitten worden ist. Das ist echt übel, kann ich Euch sagen!
Und dann noch diese seltsame Alkoholzensur, die sie da machen. In einem Film wird eine harmlose Szene rausgeschnitten, in der zwei Freunde in ner Bar ein Bier trinken und im andern Film lassen sie ein komplettes Besäufnis völlig drin und schneiden nur die "nackten Tatsachen" raus. Die Zensur die da betrieben wird ist echt übel!

Recht interessant war der Unterschied von den Nachrichten in China zu unseren hier. Wenn hier eine Umweltkatastrophe gezeigt wird, werden die grossen Schäden und die Opfer gezeigt und wie schlimm das alles ist, also Stichwort Dramatik. Im Chinesischen Fernsehen hingegen wird zwar die Umweltkatastrophe gezeigt, aber das Ganze wird als Werbung für die Regierung umgedreht, sprich, man sieht wie das Militär den armen Leuten hilft, ihre Unterkünfte wieder aufzubauen und wie die Regierung Nahrungsmittel verteilt, etc. Das Ganze erscheint dann recht heroisch mit entsprechender Hintergrundmusik.

Ahja und Ihr solltet echt mal die Werbung für die Armee in Singapur sehen. Man hat das Gefühl man sieht nen Trailer für nen Kriegsfilm mit Explosionen, Special Effects und allem drum und dran und am Schluss heissts "Bewirb Dich für die Armee, Dein Vaterland braucht Dich!".


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Ah hier hab ich grad nen solchen Singapore-Army-Trailer gefunden. Schaut Euch das mal an und bedenkt dabei, dass das nichts weiter ist als "Tritt der Armee bei"-Werbung. Das ist echt heftig, wenn man das mit der Einstellung hier gegenüber dem Militär vergleicht.



Das läuft täglich in den Bussen der ÖV


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> [...]
> Ganz selten schaue ich noch Stargate Atlantis am Mittwoch, wenn ich mich denn in der Verfassung fühle auf 10min Serie gefühlte 15min Werbung zu ertragen wie es auf RTL2 so üblich ist. *Aber da schaue ich mir die ganzen Folgen lieber im Internet an.*
> [...]


Link plx :O


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Link plx :O



http://www.gidf.de


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Aber bei tv Total hasse ich es, wenn Raab einen englischsprachigen Gast hat, er spricht nicht gerade das beste englisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei TV Total geht es mir wie bei den anderen jahrelang laufenden Serien:ich mag sie einfach net mehr sehen...
ich weiss noch als Raabs TV Total einmal in der Woche kam und dann zur Primetime und nich irgendwann nachts jeden Tag reingedrückt,aber da war es auch wesentlich witziger weil er viel mehr Zeit hatte lustige Szenen im TV zu sichten.das fehlt ihm udn seinem Team doch komplett.es ist doch ein fetter Unterschied ob ich ein Tag oder eine Woche Zeit dafür habe
da hab ich mich teilweise gebogen vor lachen was der da ausgegraben hatte.heute schmunzel ich nich mal mehr darüber
TV Total war mal das Zugpferd von Raab.die Sendung die ihn richtig berühmt gemacht hat.heute ist es nur ein kleiner Quotenbringer in der Nach-Prime-Zeit im Fernsehen.und ich glaub so richtig lust hat er auch net mehr das zu machen
naja ich bin ja auf SEIN Grand Prix gespannt


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, aber kann man das erwarten?!
> Dafür dass er kein Englischlehrer ist, ist doch sein Englisch ganz ok...



Ok, stimmt hab gerade auf youtube sein Gespräch mit Jay-Z geschaut, war eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, sein Englisch hat sich aber verbessert, hatte das viel schlimmer in Erinnerung. Apropos Jay-Z: Der wirkte desinteressiert, ausserdem hat er keinen Humor und ist nicht gerade spontan, vergleich seinen letzten Auftritt mit dem von Eminem dieses Jahres, beide singen ja mit raab, Jay-Z sagt einfach jedes mal das gleiche, da ist Eminem schon etwas kreativer.


----------



## Ykon (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich lass beim Daddeln am Rechner immer gerne im Hintergrund Pro7 laufen und höre mir die Vorzeigeasis bei "We are family", "U20" etc. an. Bei so einem Programm, fällt mir doch immer wieder ein, wie gut ich es habe. Ich glaube sowas putscht das Ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarveyKilm (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab mitgemacht, tolle Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seitdem ich umgezogen bin und aus technischen gründen keinen Fernseher mehr in meinem Zimmer habe, schaue ich kaum noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ehrlich - ich vermisse die Flimmerkiste auch nicht.


----------



## Camô (8. Oktober 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, aber kann man das erwarten?!
> Dafür dass er kein Englischlehrer ist, ist doch sein Englisch ganz ok...


Viel schlimmer ist, dass er sie völlig unvorbereitet empfängt.

Früher war TV Total, als es noch 1 mal pro Woche lief, wirklich geil. Raabigramme, Raab in Gefahr, ...
TV Total ist einfach nicht mehr witzig.

Schlag den Raab aber finde ich cool.


----------



## Alion (8. Oktober 2009)

TV Total war früher viel besser. Ich erinnere mich da noch an die Anfangszeiten als noch der Raab der Woche vergeben wurde.
Jede Sendung läuft etwa gleich ab. Das Publikum applaudiert wie verrückt, Raab kommt herein, zuckt mit seiner Schulter damit die Leute aufhören zu Klatschen, dann kommt die Sparte: "Ja meine Damen und Herren, haben sie das gesehen!". Ein Prominenter Gast, ein Gast der nicht berühmt ist aber irgend etwas besonderes kann oder macht. Ein bisschen Musik, dann noch irgendetwas wie Erstwählercheck oder das beste aus Schwiegertochter gesucht und ab und zu gibt es noch Blamieren oder Kassieren und Ende. TV Total ist eine "totale" Massenabfertigungsstrasse geworden bei der es fast keine Überraschungen mehr gibt.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist, dass er sie völlig unvorbereitet empfängt.
> 
> Früher war TV Total, als es noch 1 mal pro Woche lief, wirklich geil. Raabigramme, Raab in Gefahr, ...
> TV Total ist einfach nicht mehr witzig.
> ...



Ja das stimmt.
Viel Witz ist bei TV Total mit der Zeit verloren gegangen, aber wenn er lustige Szenen aus dem TV analysiert, ist es immer noch witzig, finde ich!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Oktober 2009)

am meisten gucke ich eig two and a half men, Chapelle's show und das nachtprogramm auf comedy central oder mtv sprich Family Guy, American Dad, Futurama oder South Park
spielfilmmäßig hams mir in letzter zeit i-wie die filme von Leslie Nielsen angetan, die sind so herrlich bescheuert das es schon wieder gut ist^^
und halt jeden tag die nachrichten...da aber eher newstime oder rtl2 news. die sind zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll aber die berichten auch über die gamescom usw
wenns denn mal kommt, immer GameOne
btw. spongebob ist wirklich ne gute sendung...auf den ersten blick mag es zwar ein wenig schwachsinnig sein aber die witze sind nur gut versteckt, teilweise halt auch so das kinder sie nicht entdecken können (ja es gibt auch erwachsene witze in spongebob^^)


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt.
> Viel Witz ist bei TV Total mit der Zeit verloren gegangen, aber wenn er lustige Szenen aus dem TV analysiert, ist es immer noch witzig, finde ich!



Gibts eigentlich noch den "TV-Tipp zum Wochenende"? Das fand ich immer spitze.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch den "TV-Tipp zum Wochenende"? Das fand ich immer spitze.



Jop, mit diesem alten Ehepaar.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jop, mit diesem alten Ehepaar.



Die alten Sachen kann man sich ja leider nicht mehr bei Youtube anschauen. Hab mich immer tierisch beömmelt.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die alten Sachen kann man sich ja leider nicht mehr bei Youtube anschauen. Hab mich immer tierisch beömmelt.



Die zwei haben sich mal mit Bill und Tom von Tokio Hotel getroffen. ;D
Kam mal auf MTV, ich suchs eben.

EDIT: Da isses


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die zwei haben sich mal mit Bill und Tom von Tokio Hotel getroffen. ;D
> Kam mal auf MTV, ich suchs eben.
> 
> EDIT: Da isses



Oh, ist das herzig.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Oo dabei krieg ich so unglaublich heftige aggressionen das gibts gar nicht


----------

